# Sno-way 29 series plow with down pressure



## pmgm (Oct 19, 2008)

Well hello to everyone. Its been a while since i have been on here i dont post a lot but i read alot of the info on here that you guys have to offer. Here is my problem i was pulling in my driveway i had just finished plowing it and my plow stop working. I changed the batteries and nothing lights are bright on the controller( wireless) so i pulled the cover off the pump to check the fuses nothing blown. The green light on my module is not lighting up im stuck dont know what to do and i can't remove the plow from my truck i need help..

Thanks
Pernell


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do the controller lights flash when you when try to give a command? have you checked to see if your main power cable is properly connected? try pulling the main power and reattaching. check to see if you have 12 volts to the coils. the unit is low side switched so all the coils should have 12 volt power.


----------



## pmgm (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes the controller flashes when i try to give it a command. I unhooked the cables then hooked them back up. I have to find my volt tester. I used a test light to see if i had power to the solenoid it was getting late and i didn't want the wires under the cover to get to wet it was still snowing. Can you tell me what to check? I will go outside and test everything you tell me.

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Make sure you have power to the red/black wire and the red/white wire.


----------



## pmgm (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, Red/ black has power but red/white doesn't..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Turn the controller off. Then go stand beside the pump and turn the controller back on. Do you hear a "Click" from the module? Do the controller buttons flash on their own shortly after you first turn it on? The flicker and the "click" should happen at the same time.


----------



## pmgm (Oct 19, 2008)

I put the controller next to the pump i heard nothing,but get this i moved the harness around that goes to the module and i heard a click and things started to work.What is your take on that? I also forgot to mention module was replaced last season.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check to be sure all the pins are properly set in the plugs. Sounds like the power lead wasn't making contact.


----------

